# Retrieving Your Duck



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

www.fwditon.com/fwd/view/6679

:lol:


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

An oldie, but a goodie!


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

So that's were Goob got his three kick rule for swan hunting!


----------



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## flyfisher117 (Jun 29, 2009)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

